# Places where water is still on



## CMR114 (Feb 9, 2015)

Has anyone ever found places where water and electric supply is still fully on?

I would have though any water and electric supply would be disconnected when abandoned.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes quite a few have power on ive been to one place that still had a window cleaner wierd i know


----------



## krela (Feb 9, 2015)

It's surprisingly common!


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 9, 2015)

fletchers papermill had leccie on and some phonelines still connected despite having been empty for 8 years when we visited


----------



## mookster (Feb 9, 2015)

Been to a fair few places now that still had various power and utilities on.

One ward of West Park had fully working lighting etc. The hospital in Moreton in Marsh is still completely wired up with all electric and water working.

Wadkins Woodworking Machinery has the electrics and central heating still operational, all the roller shutter doors still work.

The Courage Brewery in Reading had a lot of powered up stuff still including the large goods lift.

North Leamington School still has power being fed to the ground floor despite the building being in a very derelict state.


----------



## Rob2210 (Feb 9, 2015)

URBANMYTH said:


> Yes quite a few have power on ive been to one place that still had a window cleaner wierd i know



I wonder who was paying the window cleaner and you would of thought he knew he wasn't needed with at an abandoned place.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2015)

I was most surprised to find running water in St. P Morgue, as the place is so decayed! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqP2KTKX7ME[/ame]

St. Hilarius, had both running water and power, meaning you could go to the toilet, flush, and wash your hands!


----------



## SlimJim (Feb 10, 2015)

Been into a couple of WWII sites that still had a live mains up to the consumer unit!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 10, 2015)

Rob2210 said:


> I wonder who was paying the window cleaner and you would of thought he knew he wasn't needed with at an abandoned place.



It all depends on how one defines 'abandoned'. Where residential properties are involved, cases of an owner occupier, just leaving their keys on the hall table and walking away from their possessions and existing life are extremely rare. It is far more likely that the road to abandonment started off with the title of said property in the hands of executors or a far off firm of solicitors. Utilities are left on, because there are no charges against an unoccupied house and the lawyers think any property ownership problems will soon be sorted.Telephone lines are similar - years ago a telephone engineer explained to me that it was more costly and time consuming to disconnect and then reconnect at the exchange, much cheaper just to issue new telephone numbers to the new occupiers.

Keeping windows clean and curtained, gardens tidy, are the cheapest ways of keeping the habitation looking lived in - so local gardner and window cleaner give the place the once over every now and then. Eventually the property is forgotten about - relatives don't want the place, no living relatives, family issues etc. There are many reasons, but a search of wills and probate records can be very revealing in telling the story behind many of the places we stumble across by chance.


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 10, 2015)

The last couple of explores I have been on have had live electric in. The Machineists house and another not reported on yet. 
The power companies are so broken up now that even if the meter company removes the meter the network operator is not told. 
Still there has to be something to blame the inevitable suspicious fire on.


----------

